# iPHONE 3GS -> 5C !



## phelibre (23 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un proche qui a depuis un certain temps un 3GS (IOS 6) avec un compte iCloud. Ses enfants viennent de lui offrir un 5C reconditionné (IOS11 je suppose). Ma mission est de basculer l'environnement du 3GS vers le 5C ... J'ai fait une sauvegarde sur iCloud du 3GS avec également photo carnet d'adresse etc ... Mais en regardant ce compte depuis le navigateur, je suis avertie que la mise des photos et autres est prise en compte que depuis la version 8 d'IOS !

Que me proposez-vous pour faire la bascule et que la personne retrouve ses petits dans le 5C ?

Merci,


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2018)

Il vaudrait mieux faire une sauvegarde en local, sur un Mac, avec iTunes.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2018)

Pas mieux


----------



## phelibre (23 Avril 2018)

Merci, oui c'est ce que j'ai fais ce matin après l'avertissement d'iCloud (> IOS8)

Peut-être d'autres précautions à prendre avant de commencer ?


----------



## morgan69240 (1 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir, 

Pas de précaution particulière juste qu'avec iCloud sur iOS 6 le service n'était censé fonctionné que pour "Agenda, calendrier, et flux de photos" . Ensuite iCloud a été mis à jour. Comme il a été dit sur les autres posts. Sauvegarde iTunes et configuration de l'iPhone via la sauvegarde. 
Puis ensuite paramétrage du compte iCloud et c'est tout bon.


----------

